# TwinCAT KL2542 DC-Motor ansteuern



## mike_roh_soft (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine KL2542 um einen DC-Motor mit integrietem Inkrementalgeber zu steuern. Der Motor hat ein Getriebe und soll später im Betrieb immer nur genau 180Grad Truns machen.

Die Klemme wird im Sys-Manager gefunden. Motor und Geber sind angeschlossen.

Eine *.tce der Achse habe ich vom Kunden der so einen Motor schon einsetzt.

Im Grunde siht es so aus:
Ich habe eine kontinuierliche Achse vom Typ KL2542.
Verknüpft mit Kanal1 der Klemme.
Einheit: °
Habe das Absolutmaß auf 0 gesetzt und den ReferenzButton geklickt.

Wenn ich den Motor jetzt über den Sys-Manager  ansteuere bewegt er sich nicht gerade gleichmäßig und positioniert recht ungenau.

Muss man die KL2542 noch übers KS2000 parametrieren oder wo sind die Stellschrauben an denen ich drehen kann?

Danke Mike


----------



## SPSDAU (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke es ist eine KL2552 oder ? Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit der KS2000 die Einstellungen vornehmen da die Klemme nicht auf einen bestimmten Motor voreingestellt ist.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 Juli 2011)

Hi,

also der Spuk hat sich heute aufgelöst.

Ich habe eine KL2542...

Die KL2541 ist einkanalig und für Schrittmotoren.
Die KL2542 ist für zwei Motoren und da dachte ich sie ist ebenfalls für Schrittmotoren weil im infosys nix drüber steht!

Nun weiß ich, dass die KL2542 eine zweikanalige DC-Endstufe ist und man mit ihr z.B. zwei Bürsten-DC-Motoren (auch mit Inkremental Encoder) ansteuern kann.

Leider war bei mir der Kanal 1 defekt und konnte das EncoderSignal nicht auswerten.
Dann habe ich als ich mit meinen Wissen am Ende war einfach mal den Kanal2 getestet und siehe da... "der geht"!!!

Tipps:
Skalierung muss man berechnen und unter der NC-Achse im Encoder eintragen.
Ebenso die Bezugsgeschwindigkeit unter der Achse selbst eintragen.

War das ne Geburt.. wer soll das eigentlich bezahlen :-?


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Juli 2011)

mike_roh_soft schrieb:


> Tipps:
> Skalierung muss man berechnen und unter der NC-Achse im Encoder eintragen.
> Ebenso die Bezugsgeschwindigkeit unter der Achse selbst eintragen.


Wer mit TwinCAT NC arbeitet weiß das normalerweise.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (20 Juli 2011)

JA aber das Forum soll ja nicht nur aus dummen Fragen bestehen sondern auch Hinweise liefern...

Außerdem ist immer das erste Mal, dass man vor solch einer Aufgabe sitzt!


----------

